# The Media at it again..........



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

There's an element of "truth" in this little story:

The Pope is visiting DC and President Bush takes him out for an
afternoon on the Potomac sailing on the presidential yacht, the Sequoia.

They're admiring the sights when, all of a sudden, the Pope's hat
(zucchetto) blows off his head and out into the water.

Secret service guys start to launch a boat, but Bush waves them off,
saying, "Wait, wait. I'll take care of this. Don't worry."

Bush then steps off the yacht onto the surface of the water and walks
out to the Holy Father's little hat, bends over and picks it up, then
walks back across the water to the yacht and climbs aboard. He hands the
hat to the Pope amid stunned silence.

The next morning the topic of conversation among Democrats on the Hill,
CBS News, NBC News, ABC News, the New York & L.A.Times
is................

"Bush Can't Swim!"


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

:lol: :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

:lol: 

That was good.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

The 'Red Haired Dwarf' would probably jump up and down exclaiming that Pres. Bush willfully was polluting the water and trampeling wild life habitat in exploration for personal gain.

Pardom me while I uke: on Left-Wingers.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's a red haired VIKING.

Can't help it if some people ACCUALLY believe Bush can walk on water. uke:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ease up boys...... It was a JOKE.............


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Zog...

Ken and I are just poking at each other. No animosity declared at all. You see, there are some people, like Ken and I, that can give eachother crap and not have it turn personal.

Even though Left-Wingers are some where between the level of traveling door-to-door egg beater salesmen and the guy that scrapes the gum off of the bottom of bleachers at the ball park.

oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Zog....I know it was a joke....probably close to the truth though.Most of the media is anti-Bush...at least TV and a lot of big city newspapers.Radio is pro Bush though.Not to many liberal talk shows on the radio.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Sirius is way left. There are some absolute whacko nut jobs on.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh yeah....forgot about Big Eddy....radio talk show's...voice in the wilderness. k:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

You obiously don't listen to Sirius so I'll name a few more whackos, Lynn Sammuels(nut case), Alex Bennett(further out there), OutQ (gay and lesbian), BBC, CBC , Howar Stern, Bill Press, Thomas Hartman, The Young Turks, Stephanie Miller, Ellis Hennican.


----------

